# en el marco de la cruzada



## M Morena

Olá!
Por favor poderiam me ajudar com a seguinte frase?

El milagro se produjo luego de que, en el *marco de la Cruzada* Expiatória del Rosário, unos ....

Obrigada desde já.


----------



## Carfer

'_no quadro/contexto/âmbito/ da Cruzada_'


----------



## M Morena

Obrigada Carfer. No âmbito pode ser. 
Na leitura da frase ,ao reler, fiquei com a impressão de "auge"da cruzada expiatória do Rosário.
mas é só uma impressão. Poderia ser Carfer por essa linha? O que lhe parece?
Assim está escrito o parágrafo: El milagro se produjo luego de que, en el *marco *de la Cruzada Expiatória del Rosario,unos 500.000 a 600.000 católicos austriacos firmaram su compromiso de rezar diariamente elRosario.


----------



## zema

Mis dos centavos: es probable que el tono de lo que se viene relatando lleve al lector a hacer esa inferencia: que el milagro tuvo lugar luego del pico de adhesión de firmas en el momento de auge de la Cruzada, tras el apogeo de la fe.
Pero siendo fieles a la letra del párrafo, lo que dice ahí es que el milagro se produjo después de que unos 500.000 a 600.000 católicos austríacos firmaron su compromiso de rezar el rosario diariamente, _"dentro do quadro"_ de esa Cruzada.


----------



## Carfer

M Morena said:


> Obrigada Carfer. No âmbito pode ser.
> Na leitura da frase ,ao reler, fiquei com a impressão de "auge"da cruzada expiatória do Rosário.
> mas é só uma impressão. Poderia ser Carfer por essa linha? O que lhe parece?
> Assim está escrito o parágrafo: El milagro se produjo luego de que, en el *marco *de la Cruzada Expiatória del Rosario,unos 500.000 a 600.000 católicos austriacos firmaram su compromiso de rezar diariamente elRosario.



Essa já é uma questão de interpretação do significado de '_marco_' em espanhol. Pode ser entendido como '_auge_'? Não sendo nativo, não posso afirmá-lo, mas duvido muito. Dentro das minhas limitações, a minha interpretação é a do zema.


----------



## Cainejo

Carfer said:


> Pode ser entendido como '_auge_'? Não sendo nativo, não posso afirmá-lo, mas duvido muito.


Aqui um nativo de Espanha diz o mesmo, nada de "auge" para mim, apoio os três términos que apontou o Carfer: _quadro/contexto/âmbito_


----------



## M Morena

Prezados colegas,muito obrigada pela ajuda. Ficarei com âmbito.

O milagre ocorreu depois que, no âmbito da Cruzada Expiatória del Rosario, cerca de 500.000 a 600.000 católicos austríacos assinaram o compromisso de rezar o Rosário diariamente. 
O que acham da tradução?


----------



## Carfer

Por mim, a tradução está bem, ainda que redigiria a frase de maneira diferente:  _'O milagre ocorreu depois de, no âmbito da Cruzada Expiatória del Rosario, cerca de 500.000 a 600.000 católicos austríacos terem assinado o compromisso de rezar o Rosário diariamente_.' Não gosto da construção '_depois que assinaram_', mas pode ser comum e mais aceitável noutras paragens, não sei.


----------



## gato radioso

Concordo com o que disseram.
"Marco" é a conjuntura geral, a circunstância, o contexto no qual acontece um facto individual e concreto.
É uma palavra neutral: não traz noção de se esse entorno foi favorável ou impediu o desenvolvimento de alguma coisa.


----------



## M Morena

Mais uma vez obrigada.

Carfer, adotando a sua sugestão, tem algo que ainda não me deixa tranquila. Seria 'O milagre ocorreu depois *que,* no âmbito da Cruzada Expiatória
*do* Rosário, cerca de 500.000 a 600.000 católicos austríacos *terem *assinado o compromisso de rezar o Rosário diariamente"? Na sua frase que quero adotar tem algo que ainda não me tranquilizou. O *terem *assinado talvez? Desculpe o abuso.


----------



## Carfer

Não entendi bem qual é a sua dúvida, se '_depois de_' v. _'depois que', _se o infinitivo flexionado_ 'terem', _que é uma particularidade do português que não existe no espanhol. Em português há duas formas de infinitivo: a impessoal, equivalente à que conhece do espanhol, invariável, e a pessoal, flexionada. O infinitivo flexionado (também dito infinitivo pessoal) usa-se quando  na frase ocorrem duas acções com sujeitos diferentes e se quer precisar ou enfatizar a quem respeita a acção do verbo no infinitivo. Na frase temos duas acções: '_O milagre ocorreu_', 2-'_católicos austríacos terem assinado_'. O sujeito desta segunda oração é diferente do da primeira e é plural, os católicos, pelo que o infinitivo assume a forma flexionada da terceira pessoa do plural (eles, os católicos, terem).  Infinitivo  pessoal no segundo verbo, com sujeito diferente, da mesma frase - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa O infinitivo pessoal forma-se pela adição ao infinitivo impessoal de desinências de número e pessoa na segunda pessoa do singular ('_es_', teres) e nas do plural (1ª- _'mos_', termos, 2ª- '_des_', terdes, e 3ª- '_em_', terem). Na primeira e terceira do singular o infinitivo pessoal é idêntico ao impessoal, se bem que não deixe de ser pessoal - o contexto o dirá - quando se refere a pessoa determinada (_'ter eu'_, '_ter ele/a_'). Note que não há grande mal em usar a forma impessoal quando a pessoal é devida mas não se sabe usá-la e as regras de uso não são absolutas (há umas quantas minúcias nas quais não vamos entrar).
Quanto a '_depois de_': é a única forma possível, uma vez que optei por pôr o verbo no infinitivo. '_Depois que_' não funciona nesse caso. Funcionaria com _'assinaram_', mas ainda assim continuaria a não gostar da construção. Habitualmente, '_depois que_' sugere-me uma referência ao período decorrido, ou seja, o mesmo significado de '_desde que_', ou então o mesmo que '_quando', 'logo que'_, e não me parece que seja o que a frase quer dizer. O que está aí em causa é apenas uma relação de posterioridade no tempo do milagre em relação às assinaturas dos compromissos e só. Por isso, acho preferível _'depois de_' e a construção com infinitivo. Naturalmente, isto é subjectivo.
Desculpe se chovi no molhado em relação a algo que já soubesse, mas os negritos levaram-me a crer que estava aí a sua dúvida.


----------



## Ari RT

Voltemos ao marco. O que colocamos em torno de uma tela é a 'moldura'. Uma tela emoldurada faz um quadro. A moldura limita a imagem pelos quatro lados e define o que fica visível. É desse conceito, me parece, que o ES tira a palavra 'marco'.
A Cruzada estabeleceu um âmbito, um contexto, uma ocasião, um _modus vivendi_, um conjunto de valores e práticas. Por ocasião da Cruzada, Ricardo III reuniu X homens. Não faz sentido pedir ao Papa uma dispensa dessa natureza no contexto de uma Cruzada. Exemplos com 'âmbito' já temos acima.
O fragmento contém duas 'localizações' temporais. Uma é o marco, como vimos: algo aconteceu em tempo de Cruzada. Outra é o milagre em relação ao que aconteceu no âmbito da cruzada. _Luego de que_ indica tempo imediatamente posterior, mas tempo imediatamente posterior frequentemente se usa para expressar causa e efeito (assim que choveu, a grama brotou com força). Resumindo:
Durante, ou por causa da, ou segundo costumes da etc Cruzada, algo se fez (X milhões rezaram o terço, talvez). O milagre aconteceu depois disso, é o que diz a letra fria. Pode significar que o milagre aconteceu por causa disso, há que ampliar o contexto para sabê-lo.


----------



## Carfer

Esta é uma cruzada moderna, @Ari RT, um movimento católico organizado no chamado  Exército do Santo Rosário, que diz pretender alcançar a paz pela reza do rosário. Não sei qual é o milagre em concreto, mas há sectores de opinião integrista e ultramontana que atribuem o Tratado de Estado de 1955 que acabou com a ocupação aliada da Áustria às movimentações deste género que ocorreram no país. Por isso, estou convencido de que o milagre referido na frase é aí visto como consequência da tal Cruzada, o que é coerente com a ideia de que tal milagre se verificou no 'marco' (quadro/contexto/âmbito) dessa Cruzada.


----------



## gato radioso

Ari RT said:


> Voltemos ao marco. O que colocamos em torno de uma tela é a 'moldura'. Uma tela emoldurada faz um quadro. A moldura limita a imagem pelos quatro lados e define o que fica visível. É desse conceito, me parece, que o ES tira a palavra 'marco'.
> A Cruzada estabeleceu um âmbito, um contexto, uma ocasião, um _modus vivendi_, um conjunto de valores e práticas. Por ocasião da Cruzada, Ricardo III reuniu X homens. Não faz sentido pedir ao Papa uma dispensa dessa natureza no contexto de uma Cruzada. Exemplos com 'âmbito' já temos acima.
> O fragmento contém duas 'localizações' temporais. Uma é o marco, como vimos: algo aconteceu em tempo de Cruzada. Outra é o milagre em relação ao que aconteceu no âmbito da cruzada. _Luego de que_ indica tempo imediatamente posterior, mas tempo imediatamente posterior frequentemente se usa para expressar causa e efeito (assim que choveu, a grama brotou com força). Resumindo:
> Durante, ou por causa da, ou segundo costumes da etc Cruzada, algo se fez (X milhões rezaram o terço, talvez). O milagre aconteceu depois disso, é o que diz a letra fria. Pode significar que o milagre aconteceu por causa disso, há que ampliar o contexto para sabê-lo.



Exactamente: _marco_ no sentido de contexto, vem, como metonímia,  de _marco_ como moldura num quadro.

Também existe outro significado, como _set phrase _frequente demais, nomeadamente na comunicação social:
_Marco incomparable..._ (=o entorno, a envolvente dum lugar onde algo acontece é muito belo, requintado ou destacable por algum motivo)
E.x.: _El desfile militar tuvo lugar en el marco incomparable de la Avenida de los Campos Elíseos..._


----------



## M Morena

M Morena said:


> Mais uma vez obrigada.
> 
> Carfer, adotando a sua sugestão, tem algo que ainda não me deixa tranquila. Seria 'O milagre ocorreu depois *que,* no âmbito da Cruzada Expiatória
> *do* Rosário, cerca de 500.000 a 600.000 católicos austríacos *terem *assinado o compromisso de rezar o Rosário diariamente"? Na sua frase que quero adotar tem algo que ainda não me tranquilizou. O *terem *assinado talvez? Desculpe o abuso.



Muito obrigada a todos. Ajudaram bastante. Cada um deu uma importante colaboração.

De fato Carfer, tenho o mesmo pensamento. 

"Por isso, estou convencido de que o milagre referido na frase é aí visto como consequência da tal Cruzada, o que é coerente com a ideia de que tal milagre se verificou no 'marco' (quadro/contexto/âmbito) dessa Cruzada".


----------

